# any good preworkouts out there anymore?



## davergaver (Dec 25, 2016)

I use to be huge on supplements. Now that Ive been lifting for 6 years I have learned to stick to the basics.

Best preworkout I ever used was craze v1 but we all know what was in that.  I am a stim junkie and find c4 and noobie stuff dosnt work.

Can anyone recommend a solid preworkout these days??

Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a few samples at gnc..Im using beyond raw LIT..it works pretty good..alot of these drinks give me the liquid shits


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 25, 2016)

Craze was the shit. Ghost and performix make good stuff right now.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 25, 2016)

Personally I like NOExplode.  Been using it about 3 years, same amount everytine produces same results, every time.  I also rarely drink anything else caffeinated, if I do I limit it to one diet coke in a day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2016)

Been running MusclePharm's Assault for most of 2016 - same as Bricks described: same amount, same consistent result.

Related: Amazon has C4 for $20 US for those who use it.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 26, 2016)

Ghost is trash, every single thing performix makes is wayy over priced, c4 is good if you're a 17 year old female going to Zumba class. 
I have yet to try the new lit. 

If you're a stun junkie, I would highly recommend Muscletech Shatter Black Onyx.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 26, 2016)

for stim junkie, Hyde is pretty good. 
for a good balance of pump and stimulant, for me the top two pre workouts are Outlift and Pre-Jym


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2016)

TNE and pop-tarts


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 26, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Ghost is trash, every single thing performix makes is wayy over priced, c4 is good if you're a 17 year old female going to Zumba class.
> I have yet to try the new lit.
> 
> If you're a stun junkie, I would highly recommend Muscletech Shatter Black Onyx.



I went thru one jug of ghost and liked it. And if u pay retail for performix youre dumb. My training partner got 3 of their 80$ jugs for 100 bucks. I like they're shit. A lot.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> TNE and pop-tarts



U homos and your poptarts. Almost as gay as all the girls on Instagram and their doughnuts. Lol


----------



## davergaver (Dec 26, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Ghost is trash, every single thing performix makes is wayy over priced, c4 is good if you're a 17 year old female going to Zumba class.
> I have yet to try the new lit.
> 
> If you're a stun junkie, I would highly recommend Muscletech Shatter Black Onyx.



lmao c4 is for noobs...dont know why its so popular. Taste goood though


----------



## bvs (Dec 26, 2016)

bostin loyds team 3cc freak juice is probably the strongest one ive used. despite what you may think about him, he does make a good preworkout. 

it has:
350mg Caffeine Anhydrous 
50mg 1,3 Dimethyl (DMAA)
25mg Ephedra Extract
6000mg Citrulline Malate
60mg L-Norvaline
1000mg Creatine Dimalate
3500mg Beta Alanine
50mg White Willow Bark


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 26, 2016)

I just get beta alanine, vitamin c , creatine mono  and stuff online, and caffeine pills from cvs. Drink a shit ton of water. Save a lot of money. If you need extra stim, go get bronkaid (ephedrine) otc at the pharmacy. 
Best pre workout imo is a bowl of cream of rice with a little pb or almond butter and some chicken or fish or egg whites :0 great pumps.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 3, 2017)

Been making my own for awhile now. Citrulline Malate, Beet Root , taurine, and for shits and gigs ginkgo biloba. 30mins before along with some good old ephedrine. I was never a believer in preworkouts. Amazing pumps and focus.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2017)

Coffee for me if I need it. I stopped using pre workout years ago mostly because it got so that if I forgot it mentally I would walk in thinking I would have a shit training day.


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 3, 2017)

Ditto POB.  I drink coffee if I'm really dragging.  I want to rely on my on intestinal fortitude and not some supplement.  Need to learn to train hard even when you don't feel up to it. Mental strength is just as important as physical.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 3, 2017)

I gave up on pwo after craze nothing will be that good ever again. My question is y is there no black market or grey market clone of craze? Anyone who has used it says it was perfect I also agree. I used Craze and Detonate for months and got no unwanted side effects no trouble sleeping just pure energy at work and the gym . I honestly don't believe it was amphetamines in those formulas it had to be some cut of amphetamines that made users test positive, but what ever form of stim it was that those companies created was absolutely perfect and someone needs to clone that shit and put it out underground , there was nothing unsafe about it in my opinion A lot of the garbage out there now is much more dangerous I take hyde and honestly feel like my heart is gonna blow .


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2017)

http://www.sixstarpro.com/products/pre-workout-explosion/

this one.  Not cuz its great or anything, but it has the basics & 40 servings for $15.  (walmart)


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jan 3, 2017)

GNC's redid their beyond raw line. The new pre "Lit" is pretty good. Gummy worm flavor is bomb.


----------



## NoGainz (Jan 3, 2017)

TRUuuust me, dragon fire is amazing. You can only really get it on eBay but bye fav my favorite. Hyde is too jittery


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 4, 2017)

Mesomorph, dust extreme,  Miami nights, God of rage, Adrenolyn bulk, Krush It.....yea I like my pwo


----------



## 1stplace (Jan 4, 2017)

B-nox or coffee and kratom


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2017)

davergaver said:


> I use to be huge on supplements. Now that Ive been lifting for 6 years I have learned to stick to the basics.
> 
> Best preworkout I ever used was craze v1 but we all know what was in that.  I am a stim junkie and find c4 and noobie stuff dosnt work.
> 
> ...



Mesomorph is my go to for a while now. Rocket Pop or Watermelon kicks ass, stay away from Tutti Fruity flavor.


----------

